# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Protoxide: Смертельные гонки

## kikorik

*Protoxide: Смертельные гонки* 
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Гонки
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: lite
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Таблэтка*: не требуется
*Платформа*: Android 2.2+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое

*Описание*
_«Protoxide: Смертельные гонки» - это жестокое постапокалиптическое будущее, мир боевых суперкаров, где правят насилие и жестокость! 
Состязайтесь в скорости, уничтожайте своих соперников или же исследуйте гибнущий мир в сюжетной кампании!_



*Скрытый текст* 
*Официальный трейлер игры*

*Особенности:*
- 4 режима одиночной игры 
- Мультиплеер по локальной Wi-Fi сети
- 12 боевых машин, различающихся по своим характеристикам
- Сюжетная кампания
- 16 захватывающих трасс
- 4 вида игровых локаций
- Качественная 3D графика



multiupload
uploading.com
f-bit
---
Кэш (содержимое бросить в /sdcard/)

----------


## kikorik

*Protoxide: Смертельные гонки* 


*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Жанр*: Гонки
*Разработчик*: HeroCraft
*Издательство*: Herocraft
*Тип издания*: FREE
*Язык интерфейса*:multi/Русский
*Версия*: 1.1.8
*Платформа*: Android 2.2+
*Разрешение экрана*: любое


_«Protoxide: Смертельные гонки» Теперь полностью бесплатно.
_


*Игровые особенности:*
• 4 режима одиночной игры 
• локальный Wi-Fi AllJoyn мультиплеер
• 12 боевых машин, различающихся по своим характеристикам
• сюжетная кампания
• 16 захватывающих трасс
• 4 вида игровых локаций
• качественная 3D графика



Яндекс.Диск
mediafire
f-bit
dropbox
---
Список совместимых устройств

----------

